# Supplement while starting raw?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm was weaned onto raw at the breeders. I transitioned him to a premium kibble.







It's been a year and a few months that he has been on kibble-- basicly, except for a few weeks here and there of raw mid day chicken legs, most of his (18 month old) life. 

What digestive support, if any, is advisable so that Grimm can absorb all the nutrients in the fresh raw foods, plus keep a stable, calm, happy digestive tract through this transition?

What do you think of this?

http://www.b-naturals.com/product_info.php?products_id=142

Kinda costly,







but I wonder if it might ease Grimm's transition and help keep his GI tract happy, too?







It has both enzymes and probiotics.. or prebiotics too? I dunno?









Anyone have a better digestive support supplement, if I may need one, to ease this transition for Grimm?

Editing to add: Grimm has had some mysterious SIBO-like diarreah a few times following big changes in his life and stress. He is also thinner than I wish, with a VERY POOR haircoat. (The no-frills, limited pancreas test showed his pancreas to be within limits... the no-frills T4 test showed him to be on the border of hypothyroid. These are the only tests for pancreas and thyroid I can get done here. The vet wants him on raw a few months before re-checking thyroid. I will discuss low dose thyroxine with her.) These are why I may wish to give his system some digestive support during this switch to an all raw diet.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Or is this better for digestive support while starting raw? Lori, 3K9Mom, has had success with it with Camper.









http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_de...&click=124&mf=2

In any case, I would probably only use one of these formulas during raw switch transition, or times of digestive issues, as I have heard that if a dog is on enzymes too much, he will forever need them. False? True? Is there a better supplement to consider instead of the two mentioned so far?

BTW, Grimmi never seemed to do well on Prozyme.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Bump, bump, bump.... I'm a juicy, crunchy, delicious raw-feeding post. Reply to me... you know you want to...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I have wanted to reply. I have! I just don't have any information to offer!


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

My gut (!) reaction is to do nothing but switch him over to raw, one food at a time. I wouldn't look for possible digestive problems where none may exist or ever happen. Is low-fat or non-fat yogurt available to you? That is an excellent tummy-soother, but again, I would only use something if a problem showed itself.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I thought Grimm was on raw before- did you give him any prob./enzymes then?

I really wouldn't worry too much. His system will adjust, given time alone- he's a very young dog, he should easily handle it. If you cut off some of the fat to prevent digestion troubles and mix in potatoes or some rice to settle his stomach, I'm sure he will do just fine. I wouldn't spend $$$ for supplements, if they're not really needed. 


_I have heard that if a dog is on enzymes too much, he will forever need them. False? True?_

I can't imagine that this would be the case.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Mädchen, actually, Grimm was never on totally 100% raw yet. Since he eats 3 times a day (even on a premium, grain-free kibble, it seems too much kibble to give in 2 feedings.. he gets about 5 1/4 cups per day) I sometimes switched his kibble lunch out with a chicken or turkey leg. He sometimes got a raw egg. But, I am wanting to leave the kibble behind 100% and just do raw for the rest of Grimm's life.

Good idea with the rice, he likes that a lot and tolerates it well, too.

Jan, Grimm has had a SIBO-like condition a few times in his life, so I was wondering if he would have trouble or need any extra digestive support with such an abrupt change. (I will fast him for 1 day, but after that-- I hope to do all raw and no more kibble) Was the switch easy for your dog(s)?

I also do like that I can remove the skin from his chicken or turkey legs if he reacts to the amount of fat. A custom diet... love it!


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

My dogs did not have any trouble switching over and I did not fast them either.

Why don't you try raw for breakfast and lunch and then kibble for his supper meal for about a week. See how he does on that. If he's not having any problems, I think I would then just go all raw.

I know you want what's absolutely best for Grimm, as we all do for our pets, but I think you can over-worry sometimes. If he acts, then you react. If you see he is having some trouble, stop the raw and cook a piece of turkey/chicken with rice and put him on that until he settles down and then try raw again.

It's true - some dogs can't handle a raw diet, but you don't know that with Grimm, so I would assume he'll be fine and go from there.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I also wanted to answer...but had nothing of substance to offer--except that I'm crossing my fingers that this all goes well for you. 

I'm in agreement with others who suggest that you not look for problems where there are none (yet). If later there are digestive issues that you think would be corrected by enzymes---then try one. But it would be impossible for us to know which brand would work best. You get one and try it. 

All three of mine were switched to raw "cold turkey" and none of them ever had a bit of digestion problems. All three were started on chicken only.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you for the input! I actually have to get any supplements I may need now, before I begin, because to order anything from the United States it can take weeks to get here. My hands are tied here in Germany, as my DH is clueless about dogs, and my vet is only marginally helpful. (unfortunately the only one I can reach by bus) Thanks for the input. I think he will do best just switched cold turkey.. pun intended.







Thank you for the well-wishes for Grimmi's switch!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

You know Patti you can send it to me and it gets here in less than 2 weeks. Then I send it to you and it would take a day or two with the post. Shipping would be much cheaper and you can bypass the German Customs.

Just an idea.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Patti,
There are probiotics and enzymes in Germany too- just ask in the apotheke.









Besides, there's also the *Only-Naturals-petstore in Germany*, you can order it from:
Only Natural Pet Store 

Seems what you're looking for would be the *GI Suport*- it has probiotics and enzymes. 
Let me know if you need help translating anything.


----------

